# Fare il mazzo



## krolaina

Eccomi...

_Io sono il primo a credere che ti fai il mazzo..._

Interpretación libre : soy el primero que piensa que te haces el duro.

¿Podría ser?.

Graaaaacias.


----------



## Silvia10975

Mira nuestro amigo Garzanti Online:
*Mazzo*
_s. m_. (_volg_.) deretano | _farsi il_, _un mazzo_, (_fig_.) faticare molto, sottoporsi a un duro lavoro.
Besos


----------



## mimmi

¡¡No!!! Krol, buon giorno.

"farsi il mazzo" significa partirse el c... trabajando, partirse los cuernos, doblarse la espalda...es bastante vulgar..

La traducción: "Yo soy el primer en creer/pensar que tu te partes..."lo que tu quieras..

Por lo menos eso significa en mi Región, en el Veneto.

baci baci sparsi


----------



## la italianilla

i Hola krolaina!

1. Far*si* il mazzo -> frase hecha para decir que una persona trabaja mucho, normalmente para obtener algo. 

Origen (tratto dal De Mauro on line, tutti i diritti riservati):



> 3màz|zo
> s.m.
> RE merid., deretano, culo



2. Fare il mazzo -> mesclar las cartas de juego

EDIT: scusate tutti, quand'ho iniziato a scrivere non c'erano risposte


----------



## krolaina

Hehe, Italianilla. Sono troppo veloce queste ragazze...

Partirse el culo es perfecto. Mil gracias. (Ya me queda menos de mail...)


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Hehe, Italianilla. Sono troppo veloce queste ragazze...
> 
> Partirse el culo es perfecto. Mil gracias. (Ya me queda menos de mail...)


 
Cuidado, que esa es ambigua , se podría entender mal. Yo diría mejor "te estás dejando los cuernos" (aunque ahora que lo pienso, lo de lo cuernos también puede llevar a error ) 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Cuidado, que esa es ambigua , se podría entender mal. Yo diría mejor "te estás dejando los cuernos" (aunque ahora que lo pienso, lo de lo cuernos también puede llevar a error )
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


 
¿Por qué ambigua? Partirse el cucu... ¿qué otro sentido puede tener? Ohhh, ilústranos Dios de las frases hechas!


----------



## neutrino2

¿Por qué dices que es ambigua, Ant? Cómo se podría interpretar?

EDIT: Veo que Kro tiene problemas también... Ant, vaya malpensado eres


----------



## mimmi

Yo tampoco lo entiendo Ant...y Dejarse los cuernos ¿qué error puede llevar?Si tienes los cuernos, por el motivo que sea, los deajas trabajando...el problema no creo que es el de "dejarlos", sino el "tenerlos"..¿No?


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> ¿Por qué ambigua? Partirse el cucu... ¿qué otro sentido puede tener? Ohhh, ilústranos Dios de las frases hechas!


 
Kaaaaarol, partirse el culo, es lo mismo que partirse el pecho o partirse la polla , usease, descojonarse (o desgüevarse como le gusta a Irene ). Así una frase como "yo soy el primero que piensa que te estás partiendo el culo", puede llevar a equivoco, es decir, el nota se esta descojonando, sin hacer nada. No digo que sea seguro, pero podría pasar. 

¿en serio no la conocías o, una vez más, me estás vacilando? 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Vale Ant, o sea, te puedes partir el culo de risas o trabajando, no?

Ilustrame los cuernos, por favor..


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo Ant...y Dejarse los cuernos ¿qué error puede llevar?Si tienes los cuernos, por el motivo que sea, los deajas trabajando...el problema no creo que es el de "dejarlos", sino el "tenerlos"..¿No?


 
Era una broma, por lo de los cuernos, pero me temo que con poca gracia. Para la de partirse el culo, véase el otro post. 

Sí neu, soy muy mal pensado,


----------



## krolaina

Ah sí sí! Es que pensé que lo decías dentro del contexto! Ésa también la conoce Irenilla.

Vale, vale, caí de la burra.

Gracias a todos, mis ilustradores.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Yo al contrario de estos cuantos miembros del foro provenientes de la madre patria prefiero no usar palabras profanas  y traducir la expresión italiana como “*Partirse el lomo*” que solo se entendería como trabajar mucho y hacer un gran esfuerzo (Claro, que si hablamos de mentes corruptas de este “lomo” sacan cualquier pavada). Bueno, ese es mi granito de arena a tan interesante discusión.

Saludillos


----------



## Antpax

CarolMamkny said:


> Yo al contrario de estos cuantos miembros del foro provenientes de la madre patria prefiero no usar palabras profanas  y traducir la expresión italiana como “*Partirse el lomo*” que solo se entendería como trabajar mucho y hacer un gran esfuerzo (Claro, que si hablamos de mentes corruptas de este “lomo” sacan cualquier pavada). Bueno, ese es mi granito de arena a tan interesante discusión.
> 
> Saludillos


 
Hola cara Carol:

Sí, también es buena. Por aquí también tenemos la de "partirse/romperse el espinazo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Visto el significado de "deretano" creo que la del culo es la más apropiada (Lo siento Carol) Aunque al ser ambigua la frase en español (Y a falta de contexto) mejor sería usar "Romperse los cuernos" para conservar el tono "fuerte". Me convence más que "Dejarse los cuernos"


Y a todas éstas ¿Nadie se ha plantado que se refiera a mezclar las cartas? Mal pensados.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Visto el significado de "deretano" creo que la del culo es la más apropiada (Lo siento Carol) Aunque al ser ambigua la frase en español (Y a falta de contexto) mejor sería usar "Romperse los cuernos" para conservar el tono "fuerte". Me convence más que "Dejarse los cuernos"
> 
> 
> Y a todas éstas ¿Nadie se ha plantado que se refiera a mezclar las cartas? Mal pensados.


 
Bueno, si es que de eso se trata te digo lo que dicen mis amigos mejicanos: 

"Romperse los guevos" (si, escrito asi!!)


----------



## enza74

Otra traducción podría ser: "Te lo estas currando"
Partirse el culo me suena mas a partirse de risa....


----------



## Ma_falda

CarolMamkny said:


> Bueno, si es que de eso se trata te digo lo que dicen mis amigos mejicanos:
> 
> "Romperse los guevos" (si, escrito asi!!)


 

Ciao:

Me meto en la discusión porque leí meJicanos y sentí que me hablaban.

Mi amados compatriotas, también suelen usar "partirse la madre".
Aunque esa frase se puede utilizarse en varios otros sentidos.


----------

